# video camera



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Can someone suggest a camera to take slingshot shooting video that can be posted?


----------



## powelly (Jun 25, 2010)

If you watch some of joergs vids it mentions the camera that he uses off the top of my head i dont know what it is called. if your looking for something cheap and cheerful how about a flip hd there not amazing but good enough for youtube hope this helps


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

I would not buy Flip ! If you want one at the cheaper range just buy a digital camera that records video. That is good enough.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks for the tip guys I will check this out..


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

I like Casio Exilim cameras for simple video. They have a Youtube video mode and can also do super high speed slow-mo.


----------

